# Pool on a roof balcony



## Rube

I have a huge roof balcony; 60 square meters, and we're the top floor (perfect view of Fuji ) so we want to put out a kiddy pool to cool off in the summer. When I say kiddy pool it's more like a kiddy pool on steroids, I think it holds 700 liters. With me and the kids in it like the weight of 10 large guys standing close in a circle. Seems to me that any roof should be able to take this weight but what are your thoughts?


----------



## larabell

Wood or concrete construction?

Either way... if you had a party and invited even 20 of your largest friends, you could all fit on a balcony that size with no problem, right? If at that point the roof collapsed, you'd be right to accuse the builder of short-cutting on the project. But I'm not sure how you'd be able to tell that in advance without seeing the plans. And the management company probably doesn't know either (though if you ask them, I'd say "20 friends" instead of "pool" ).

If it's wood, you could run a string across the roof before and after to get an idea how much sag the water causes. Concrete doesn't sag enough to notice -- it just breaks.


----------



## Rube

Concrete so I should be fine then.


----------



## Rube

OK now I'm thinking crazy. 








lol, this would be so killer but it's 1,662 L liters at something like 57 pounds per sqaure foot I have visions of the roof crushing in and destroying the unit below my balcony. 

My googling (reseach as some call it) tells me that in places like vermont roofs are made to take the snow fall plus safty barrier so something like 100 pounds per square foot. I'm so tempted. Even I'm not that dumb. I've sent the demensions off to an expert.


----------

